# Deleting/moving a post



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2010)

Sorry if I'm being spectacularly dim, but I can't see where/how to delete or move one of my posts. Can it be done? 

Example - this morning I put a post in the wrong forum (commuting instead of cafe) and immediately I realised (wihin a few minutes of posting) I tried to delete or move it. Couldn't see how to do either, so I've asked mods to move it for me please. But to be able to delete own posts would be useful. Ta.


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2010)

You need to report your post if you want it moved, then the mods will do it for you.

You should be able to delete your own posts thought (buttons on the lower right of the post window) - unless it's the first post on the thread, as this is treat differently.

If it is the first post you will need to report it too as it is considered deleting the thread by the software.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HJ (31 Jul 2010)

I have just tried to delete one of my own post where I had mistakenly posted twice and it wouldn't let me, it just throw up an error message


----------



## Shaun (1 Aug 2010)

That's due to a bug which is showing both the soft and hard delete options when it shouldn't.

You *can* delete your own posts, but you need to use the right-hand-side button and *NOT* the bottom delete button.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2010)

Admin said:


> That's due to a bug which is showing both the soft and hard delete options when it shouldn't.
> 
> You *can* delete your own posts, but you need to use the right-hand-side button and *NOT* the bottom delete button.
> 
> ...



I have tried to delete a post this evening. When you say the "right hand side" button, do you mean the "Remove" button which is to the right of the "Reason for deletion" box? I was looking for two delete buttons.


----------



## Shaun (2 Aug 2010)

Sorry, yes, use the Remove button on the right and ignore (if it's visible) the Delete Now button as that shouldn't be displayed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

